# 13 String Guitar - Weiss Suite 34 - VIII Gigue



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

Here's the last movement to a Weiss sonata I've been working on. The Gigue is such a fun piece to play. I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

Sorry, I didnt see how to edit a post... the link has been updated:






Thank you!


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

Very nice, the whole suite is excellent.....now digging out my Naxos set by Robert Barto  thanks for posting I had forgotten how good weiss' suites were.


----------



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words! Weiss' music is simply fantastic. Robert Barto is one of my favorites too


----------

